# Anybody know of a vet that does ear cropping in MO?



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

I plan on possibly getting our new pup cropped and was wondering if anyone knew of any good vets to get ear crops done at near Springfield MO.


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

I heard that the Animal Care Center in Springfield is pretty good.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

RedNoseAPBT said:


> I heard that the Animal Care Center in Springfield is pretty good.


hmm thanks ill have to look into them.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Well not sure how far you're wanting to drive but the vet I just shadowed in Neosho does ear cropping. He's one of the only ones around my area that does. He said it'd be around 150 (i asked because I was curious for when we get a bully pup). He's a really great vet. Dr Findley of Pet Clinic of Neosho.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Well not sure how far you're wanting to drive but the vet I just shadowed in Neosho does ear cropping. He's one of the only ones around my area that does. He said it'd be around 150 (i asked because I was curious for when we get a bully pup). He's a really great vet. Dr Findley of Pet Clinic of Neosho.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I paid for the consultation and $70 towards the ear crop because I had seen him do good work. He just cropped Envys sister and did an AWFUL job. He taped her all up and told them to leave it for 3 weeks, her hair all fell out around the tape and the ears aren't even 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I paid for the consultation and $70 towards the ear crop because I had seen him do good work. He just cropped Envys sister and did an AWFUL job. He taped her all up and told them to leave it for 3 weeks, her hair all fell out around the tape and the ears aren't even
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh no  I hadn't personally SEEN any of his crops. I was supposed to but they didn't come in like we thought. I just know he's like the only one around her that does it. I wish more did it. I'm regretting not cropping Cain. I think he would look so nice with a crop now, especially since he's growing still.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Oh no  I hadn't personally SEEN any of his crops. I was supposed to but they didn't come in like we thought. I just know he's like the only one around her that does it. I wish more did it. I'm regretting not cropping Cain. I think he would look so nice with a crop now, especially since he's growing still.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had personally seen one. Arrowhead Bully's Dakota has a crop from him and its nice. There's a guy in Arkansas that does it for $100 and he's supposed to be pretty good. Blazin is sending 2 of her pups to be done and if they look good ill send mine too.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I had personally seen one. Arrowhead Bully's Dakota has a crop from him and its nice. There's a guy in Arkansas that does it for $100 and he's supposed to be pretty good. Blazin is sending 2 of her pups to be done and if they look good ill send mine too.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Well hopefully they turn out good  that's what I'm nervous about when we get a pup and crop. I will want it perfect and be worried that my dog will be the one that he screws up lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Cain's Mom said:


> Well hopefully they turn out good  that's what I'm nervous about when we get a pup and crop. I will want it perfect and be worried that my dog will be the one that he screws up lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Me too lol!! I'm terrified to have her ears messed up. Buffy's are a mess.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm gonna have to look around some more. Let me know how that one in Arkansas does!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artur759 (Apr 4, 2017)

He did pretty good on my pup. This was 6 days later just took the bandages off.


----------

